# Just bought resale @woodstone Massanutten



## Kaybeesou (Jul 10, 2012)

Newbie here and to TSing. Just purchased TS from eBay. The use week is two weeks away and we'd rather try to bank it (or bank 1 half of unit) since were just there at Massanutten last week. Spoke to TS resale company about it and they said it was too late to bank since we have week 30. Is this true? Do we truly have no other options?

Also, since the retailing will take a couple of weeks, do we have any rights to any banked weeks if we can get the seller to do it? When can we become a member of RCI - before or after titling is done?

Thanks. . . .


----------



## Patri (Jul 10, 2012)

Just make sure you don't pay the m/f for that week, and let it go. The previous owner should have done something with it.


----------



## Miss Marty (Jul 10, 2012)

*1. RCI® Weeks Membership $89*

_Kaybeesou _

 RCI® Weeks Membership and Exchange Program 

RCI® Weeks is the traditional week for week timeshare exchange program.  
To learn more about  RCI weeks -  please visit  http://  rci.com/insiderci


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 10, 2012)

Last year I bought a week 51 in July.  It didn't close and get recognized by the resort until 2 weeks before the use date.  It was too late to bank or rent.  I think it is kind of naive to think a week could be banked when the use date was 2 weeks from auction date.  If you were concerned you should have asked before hand.  As is they will be putting your name on the week as a guest to use this year.  

Is this the one you won?  http://www.ebay.com/itm/2BR-Virginia-MASSANUTTEN-Gold-Crown-RED-WEEK-Timeshare-DEED-Resale

You can try to get the usage to start in 2013 and not use the week but if that doesn't work you have to decide if you want the week or not. On ebay getting and paying for a week that you can't use should be seen as part of the buying price and the buyer has to decide if it is worth it to them or not. Ebay timeshare auctions aren't binding but due diligence should be preformed before bidding not afterward.


----------



## Kaybeesou (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks for the replies thus far. FWIW I did do diligent research beforehand and since I live only 2 hours away we could use the week even if we just make it a long weekend and not use all of the days.

I was asking here because I was wondering if there was an option other than the two I thought of (use it or let it go for 2012).

Also, I don't like being called naive when I'm simply asking a question. I did state that I was new to TSing in general, hence my reason for asking the question. Hope this isn't how all newbies are treated around here. This website was quite helpful BEFORE I purchased the timeshare.

BTW< I do have 10 days to rescind if we change our minds. And yes, they will be putting our names on the reservation should we decide to use it in two weeks.


----------



## Egret1986 (Jul 10, 2012)

*I'm not sure that you can do it with a Massanutten week, but I would give it a try*

I just bought a beach week from this group (week 29) with use of the 2012 week and payment of the 2012 MF.  I had the 2012 week rented within 2 hours of winning the auction for a couple hundred dollars more than the MF.  It was two weeks from check-in.  CJ Timeshares was able to add my renter to the reservation.  It worked out great for me.  

Do you have friends or family that would be willing to take a nice vacation and compensate you towards the MF?

Make sure you want the timeshare before proceeding further.  Sure, you should have thought it through before bidding, but you are not the first to have done this and you certainly won't be the last.  Massanutten timeshares are on eBay ALL the time.  eBay timeshare auctions, as stated, are non-binding.  You said you are new to this.  Two-bedroom ownerships in Woodstone and Summit are very hard to resell.  Are you sure that you want the Casa de Campo units?  Although this is a fixed summer week, there will be others guaranteed.  I see them all the time.  This may not be the right purchase at the right time.  That is the decision that you will have to make for yourself.  Just be as certain as possible before proceeding.  Good luck to you.  Welcome, Newbie!


----------



## Kaybeesou (Jul 10, 2012)

Egret- tell me more. Why are Woodstone and Summits hard to resell? How did you rent yours merely 2 hours later?

What's your opinion about the Casa's? We stayed in one and liked them. Just asking about your experience here. I admit I'm new and since I have 10 days I am all ears!

Also, what was your experience with CJ Timeshares? Communication . . Titling, etc.

THanks for the welcome. Hey back at you  .


----------



## Egret1986 (Jul 10, 2012)

*Sent PM to you*



Kaybeesou said:


> Egret- tell me more. Why are Woodstone and Summits hard to resell? How did you rent yours merely 2 hours later?
> 
> What's your opinion about the Casa's? We stayed in one and liked them. Just asking about your experience here. I admit I'm new and since I have 10 days I am all ears!
> 
> ...



The 2BRs are hard to sell because the MFs for 2BRs are almost the same as the 4BRs.   I haven't personally stayed in the Casa de Campos units.  It is my understanding that they are basic units.  Woodstone also has "deluxe" and "luxury" units.

I give CJ Timeshares a "two thumbs up".  I have bought many timeshares from them.  They are one of my favorite eBay sellers.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 10, 2012)

The Casa units are luxury units.  They lock off to 2 (sleeps 4) one bedrooms.  MF's are $550 vs $660 4 br deluxe and $695 4 br luxury.  

It is the Summit units that are the same MF for 2 bedroom and 4 bedroom.


----------

